# tired.......



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

am just tired ll the time.....even if isleep like 4 hrs per nite and i nap in day taime.....am tired.....IBS not helping......C,bloating anf pain.......sorry was my 5 minuts complians


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

4 HOurs a night? I think i'd be tired all the time with just 4 hours!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Sleepless can have many causative factors. Have you had a physical? an evaluation by a gastroenterologist or a behavioral health practitioner? Before recommendations can be made that might help you with your sleep problems, a full diagnosis or diagnoses is needed.There are a variety of approaches to helping with sleep inclusive of pain medications, antidepressant medications, muscle relaxants, anti-spasmodic medications (for the gut), cognitive behavioral therapy, self-help hypno therapy, talk therapy.... etc.... and often just having a good friend to confide in helps.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Evie, Now, I don't mean to be crankey here but not everyone needs a behavior therapist.the last time you suggested that to me we found out that I was having heart failure and a plethoria of extremely serious cardiovascular problems.We are STILL working it out and my Jaw was dislocated that night of the ever disasterous emergency room devil doctor.It was dislocated because of the intensity of the spasm that accompanied my tachycardic heart.I was in that much pain Evie.The x rays showed a huge empty space under my top left molar.I don't have an empty space under my top left molar.It only showed up empty on the x ray because the spasm had pushed it that far out.So, knowing that now, it was very hurtful when I relayed my story and you told me that it sounded like I had behavior problems.So how do you think you'd do with a dislocated jaw and a little bit of a heart attack and a mean spirited doctor who was telling you to stop acting out when the spasm made your whole body shake?It was really tough Evie.So I just wanted to say that it's real possible that a lot of us have many more problems of an organic nature that we may be blowing off as just some of that ol IBS rearing it's ugly head yet once again.I have spells of insomnia too.We aren't sure if it's my heart or my hormones.It's enough of a problem that I'm seeing specialts in both fields.And evidently my symptoms are enough to warrent the attention of a specialist that is so specialized that he does not take just any patient.You have to fit into a specific criteria.So check out your health options.I've been trouble shooting 7 months.I am just now getting a handle on resolve.It's been rough.Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

What would you recomend for these symptoms?Feeling breathless, often without chest pain of any kind Flu-like symptoms - specifically nausea, clamminess or cold sweats Unexplained fatigue, weakness or dizziness Pain in upper back, shoulders neck or jaw Feelings of anxiety ____________________________________________THE ANSWER Symptoms of Heart Disease - For WomenWarning signs for women are different than they are for men - and can be far subtler. If you or any female you know shows these signs, get help right away. If you even suspect these symptoms, call your doctor. If urgent, call 911 (or your local emergency number if outside the U.S.) or go to a local hospital's emergency room. If you have any doubts, don't take chances. http://www.guidant.com/webapp/emarketing/w...p?file=symptoms


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Kamie, I don't intend to get into a power struggle with you here. I am interested in posting a response to Fuzz's original question. I don't recall ever having said that everyone needs a behavioral health therapist. Some do. Some don't. I listed it as one of many alternatives. I think part of the problem is that even today most people are reluctant to seek CBT because of embarrassment or fear of what others might think. This is truly a shame, because Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and appropriate antidepressant medications can turn a person's life around for the positive. I and many others are living proof of that.It is your perogative to choose to not engage in CBT. It is just plain good sense to not attempt to deter others from seeking a treatment that might prove to be life-enhancing for them.Take care, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Your post:Kamie, I don't intend to get into a power struggle with you here ___________________________________Good. Then you will probably let it drop after I refresh your memory._________________________________You wrote:I don't really know very much about you, Kamie, but I do wonder if you have ever been evaluated for anxiety/depression or related health challenges? It almost sounds as if you may be having some difficulties along those lines. Been there, done that... and I can tell you that it has a monumental on life. I care about you and so I hope that you might seek some assist with some of your issues. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=001356 ______________________________________Well Evie, after your expert analysis of my MEDICAL situation, I did seek assistance for some of my Issues.However, not the kind of therapy you pre judged my situation with.I saw the Cadiologist.I was diagnosed with heart failure.That's why I'm posting all this information on cardiovascular problems because far too many Cardio patients don't know the early warning signs and we get way too much negative help from people telling us to not be nervous, or to learn to control our emotions or to go to therapy when we need to be spending the money for that co pay on some real life saving action.My own internal medicine Doctor told me to go to the DENTIST!!!!!!!!! when I went in to talk to her about my shoulder and jaw pain.That's how I happened to go to the ER because I had seen my doctor and all she suggested was Asprin and a dentist.Well, I took the asprin and frankly the asprin probably saved my life.Asprin will often times make the crucial difference in the out come of a heart event or a stroke. By the time I finally got to the Cardiologists office a few days later, my heart was in so much crisis that I was told to lay down and the cardio stress test was cancled.I still haven't had that test.Hopefully the vitals will be stable enough week after next so we can get that done.If you really want to be helpful Evie, do some research on the early detection signs of the illness that is THE NUMBER ONE KILLER OF WOMEN IN THE UNITED STATES.That, Evie, would truly be a public service of caring sisterhood.______________________________________Facts about women and cardiovascular diseasesCardiovascular disease (CVD) ranks first among all disease categories in hospital discharges for women.43.3 percent of all female deaths in America and most developed countries occur from CVD, particularly coronary heart disease (CHD) and stroke.CVD is a particularly important problem among minority women. The death rate due to CVD is substantially higher in black women than in white women.In 1997, CVD claimed the lives of 502,938 females; cancer (all forms combined) 258,467.In 1997, coronary heart disease claimed the lives of 228,769 females compared with about 41,943 lives from breast cancer and 63,210 from lung cancer.38 percent of women compared with 25 percent of men will die within one year after a heart attack.Stroke is a leading cause of serious, long-term disability; an estimated 15 to 30 percent of stroke survivors are permanently disabled.Misperceptions still exist that CVD is not a real problem for women.Women lack understanding signs and signalsWomen also lack awareness of heart attack warning signals. While most women surveyed knew some of the "classic" signals of heart attack such as chest pain, shortness of breath, pain in the arm and tightness in the chest, 90 percent did not mention the less common signals that women may have like nausea, fatigue and dizziness. http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=2876 Warning signs for women are different than they are for men - and can be far subtler. If you or any female you know shows these signs, get help right away.Feeling breathless, often without chest pain of any kind Flu-like symptoms - specifically nausea, clamminess or cold sweats Unexplained fatigue, weakness or dizziness Pain in upper back, shoulders neck or jaw Feelings of anxiety most heart attacks start slowly, with mild pain or discomfort. Often people affected aren't sure what's wrong and wait too long before getting help. Here are signs that can mean a heart attack is happening:Chest discomfort. Most heart attacks involve discomfort in the center of the chest that lasts more than a few minutes, or that goes away and comes back. It can feel like uncomfortable pressure, squeezing, fullness or pain. Discomfort in other areas of the upper body. Symptoms can include pain or discomfort in one or both arms, the back, neck, jaw or stomach. Shortness of breath. This feeling often comes along with chest discomfort. But it can occur before the chest discomfort. Other signs: These may include breaking out in a cold sweat, nausea or lightheadedness http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3053 ______________________________________These are staggering numbers.Tiredness and insomnia need to be approached at a medical level.No one shoud even be suggesting therapy to a woman who is having the small but significant symptoms.As women we owe it to ourselves to know about our bodies and the things that can seriously affect our health.As for CBT Evie, it's not really the therapy it self I get anoyed with.I've done tons of stuff like CBT in my life.Theres a bunch of modalities and they are very very similar but they just come under different names as each program developer takes some basics and tweaks them to their own personal mode.CBT is a lot like A Course in Miracles for one example.so there's tons of stuff out there.But my anoyance is the fact that people run around making wild assumptions and throwing therapy at women who might be suffering from some real difficult problems. And, especially in the area of Cardio vascular disease and Gynecology, women are all too often told they need therapy or that they are just being overly emotional.And that Evie, is not acceptable.LEARN and be of assistence to your sisters who need the encouragement to seek help with a cardiologist or a gynecologist.It literally saves lives and helps children keep their mothers.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Kamie,If you would like to discuss our differences privately, I am open to that. Feel free to email me or send me a PM.Disagreements are fine. Mud-slinging is not. It puts people off to participating on this board.Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Just for the benefit of others who may be reading this thread, antidepressant medication and cognitive behavioral therapy literally saved my life. It may not be the preferred course of treatment for some, but for others it can literally make the difference between life and death.On this board, our goal is to provide users with all available options to help lessen the IBS stress with which we much all live. If someone taking time to post about a treatment that has helped him can help another person, that's the whole purpose of this board.I agree that often physicians are too quick to judge women as fanatics or neurotic or make a variety of other diagnoses that are not accurate. However, sometimes it IS accurate. We need to be open to that possibility.I think Eric would agree with me that the best course of action would be to stay in close contact with realtime healthcare providers, and depending on diagnoses, it certainly would seem to be a good course of action to try the least invasive treatments or therapy first (e.g., biofeedback, hypno, relaxation exercises, physical exercise... etc.) When those initial attempts do not work well, other treatments can be sought... perhaps muscle relaxants, anti-spasmodic medications... and so on. If all avenues of treatment have been explored, but anxiety, depression or other behavioral health issues appear to be related to the IBS (which they very often are)... then it may be time to seek the evaluation of a behavioral health care practitioner.Why there seems to be so much anti-behavioral health treatment phobia has much to do with misunderstandings and social acceptance. Again, this is unfortunate. It is much better to be alive and taking medication and engaging in CBT, than dead.Thank you, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Evie, I don't have any differences I want to discuss with you in private.I only answer you here because you keep answering and addressing me. Usually more than once. So I answer.I suppose you just have a lot to say.So I respond.that's what we do isn't it?communicate?Respond?ask more questions?ramble?so Evie, what do you think about women and heart attacks?What do you think about the symptoms of being tired and insomnia ridden as maybe being cardiac warnings?what do you think about the rate of cardiac disease in women?Or even more important, what do you think about people running around misdiagnosed and waking up one fine day with a stroke and half their bodily functions gone gone gone.Sad isn't it?It a huge medical problem.It's a huge awareness problem. Especially for women.your post:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Just for the benefit of others who may be reading this thread, antidepressant medication and cognitive behavioral therapy literally saved my life. ____________________________________Well that's good Evie. That's real good.You were fortunate enough to get the right kind of help at the right time.You know exactly the necessity of having the right direction opened for you.that's a very big gift in life.You know, my life was saved by going to the Cardiologist when I was in the throwes of having terrible insomnia and absolutely no energy.The Cardiologist who was amazed that no one was taking care of my problem.Well, maybe I'm being a little dramatic here.Who really knows if I would have actually died or just gone into cardiac arrest.Heck, my friend with the electrical problem in his heart went into arrest and we got him to the hospital on time and they put the paddles to his chest to stop his heart and then they put the paddles back again to jump start it into another rhythm, so given the advancements in cardiac care I'd have probably survived unless of course I went to that bad hospital where the bad doctor works in which case she would have just told me once again that nothing is wrong with me.or heck, at the rate things were going I might have just had a stroke because I was already dropping things with my left hand and running into the wall when I tried to turn the corner.But since I got on the heart medicine I'm MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH better now! I haven't run into a wall in a week.So ladies, when you get those insomnias, check your blood pressure and pulse.It's always a very very good idea to have a home blood pressure kit.the home blood pressure kit will allow you to keep close watch on the ever important vital signs.On can usually judge a medical need with a BP kit.Any pulse over 100 is considered tachycardic and needs to be monitored.However, any bottom number over 90 is considered hypertensive and needs to be monitored too.Before I was real clear with what I now know about pulses and high numbers I went for 10 days straight with a pulse running constantly over 100.I think the highest during that run was 114.The night I got bad treatment at the ER from the bad doctor the pulse was 124.When you get into a heart rhythm like that you stay awake awake awake and there is absolutely no energy at all.Eventually you get crankey and weepy and depressed and just this whole surreal I've been awake for too many days and I'm not even drinking coffee sort of thing going on.you cry at the drop of a hat because your body is so horribley overwroght.So Fuzz, if you're still there, have you ever gotten any better sleep?I hope you are doing better.That staying awake business for what ever reason is not good at all.I hope all is getting better.Take care and sweet dreams.Kamie


----------

